# $500 per day work for rope climbers



## pmarkt (Sep 16, 2007)

$500 per day work for rope climbers

Since I was getting hammered from my first post below I decided to open another one with MUCH better pay offer, time is short and the contract is running out. All I need is a few more good climbers. I was personally handling the climbing and running the crew for the first 2.5 weeks and it killed me, I'm ready to settle for less profit and just get the jobs finished. 

We're a small company out of Pensacola, FL but working in Metairie/New Orleans till the end of this month and are in dire need of some good climbers, SPIKES ARE ONLY ALLOWED ON FULL REMOVALS, MUST KNOW HOW TO ROPE CLIMB. Most of the work is hangers, dead branches, along with some full removals.

We work 12 hours per day when possible, when the sun is shining we're working. We will pay for your hotel as well.

Starting climber pay is $300 per day with an experienced climber making $500.

The climbing is not real technical and a lot of it is under 40' - 60', just multiple climbs per day. We provide your ground crew, you just get the wood on the ground and we'll take it from there while you move onto the next project.

Please contact me ASAP if your interested. Any and all climbers please call, even recreational guys, I can help you with the rest and have you removing in no time! 

Thanks for considering.

Mark Taylor
850-554-5440


----------



## ASD (Sep 16, 2007)

LETS SEE U TOOK A CONTRACT AND U ARE IN OVER YOUR HEAD AND U WANT "Any and all climbers please call, even recreational guys, I can help you with the rest and have you removing in no time! " TO COME OUT AND WORK NO EXP. NECESSARY! GOOD LUCK:hmm3grin2orange: AND I HOPE U AND YOUR WELL TRAINED PEOPLE DON'T POST IN THE Arboricultural Injuries and Fatalities PART OF THIS SITE


----------



## pmarkt (Sep 16, 2007)

Haha, no sir, not exactly. For 1, the contract has no minimum required jobs done per day, so if necessary I'll continue to do everything personally and get 6-8 jobs done per day, in another 2 weeks I'll be fully beat, but I will continue and leave here with a decent amount of money, OR, I can be reasonable and look to hire some climbers that can actually top rope, not your average climber that looks at you crosseyed when you tell him he can't use spikes (I brought on 3 climbers on Saturday that had only spiked, none of them could cut it without them).

Can never guarantee anything BUT we do everything necessary to be sure you don't read anything about injuries.

Are you for hire ASD? Any interest in making some good money for the next 12-14 days?

Thanks for the reply.

Mark


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Sep 16, 2007)

$500 per day for normal days would be good money. $500 per day for 12 hours for a contract climber = crap. Just my opinion.


----------



## clearance (Sep 16, 2007)

12 hours days is a recipe for disaster. 8 hours climbing is enough, any more and injury chances go way up. I used to get $275 for 6/12 hours, same thing almost, but at least I had a life.


----------



## pmarkt (Sep 16, 2007)

For anyone considering this, please get up with me so I can explain all the details, won't hurt to call or write. I have all the guys, equipment (saws, lines, bucket truck, chip truck, chipper, etc), etc here and going. I just need more climbers to stay ahead of the pack and keep moving.

One guy asked about bonus's, incentives, etc. I would expect on average 8 jobs completed in a day, knowing that some days a job might include more than a few hangers/dead limbs. BUT any day you can get over 8, each job after would bring a $100 bonus per property.

Also many jobs you can use a ladder on to gain access.

Any and all questions, please send this way. Thanks,

Mark

If it matters to anybody, I'm a Christian missionary/volunteer/humanitarian most of the year running Pensacola World Changers and Awaken Generation, if that makes you anymore trusting ahead of meeting me. You can see more about me at www.PensacolaWorldChangers.org


----------



## ASD (Sep 17, 2007)

pmarkt said:


> Are you for hire ASD? Any interest in making some good money for the next 12-14 days?



thanks but no . We have done the FEMA game  and do not like it !! we do OK here in ca. working 630 to 330 M-F


----------



## spike-columbia (Sep 18, 2007)

*WARNING for Contractors who think they want to Work for FEMA*

Maybe you will have an understanding of the reluctance of obtaining qualified (skilled) labor after reading this post (Did you read all the post concerning FEMA work in the archives? If not, you need to for understanding your dilemma!).


Just ask how many small contractors and independent tree workers got screwed out of their money -
Oh boy - I can sue the contractor I had a contract with (contact +30 pages)
Yeah right - go see an attorney - take at least $5,000 or more retainer - If, you can find the contractor!

How many small contractors bought equipment (significant amount of investment $$$) and now their credit is ruined. 

Oh yes - the government is off the hook and so are your prime contractor and their sub contractor and their sub contractor, etc. Guess what, your contractor is GONE and nowhere to be located!!! How do they get away with this scheme - the government has PAID the prime contractor and the prime paid it's sub contractor, etc. No one is responsible (you idiot - you did have a contract 30+ pages right? So what's the problem?).

NOW READ THE POST I MADE OCT. 2006 (below) and compare to other post since then and recently posted about FEMA work.

WARNING for Contractors who think they want to Work for FEMA
1st - you will never get a contract with FEMA ever - They (FEMA) only give prime contracts to National and sometimes regional companies. You will work as sub to another contractor who may or may not have a contract with the prime (the sub could be sub).

2nd - Just because you have that contract does not equal pay!

3rd - You have been warned

4th - Good Luck

5th - READ THE REST

Come on up I've got plenty of work!

Line your trucks up. (I'll tell you what you need - you do want a contract don't you?)

Don't worry about all the expense of getting there - everyone's making a killing!

We'll find a flea bag room for you too!

Work your @ss off.

Put up with FEMA inspectors and don't forget your prime contractor inspector.

You'll need a load of signs and proper equipment.

Spend all your money on so called contracts.

Gez almost forgot There will be a 10% hold-back.

Not so fast: You just damaged my yard, broke my sprinkler, patio,
phone line, sewer line, electric line and ETC.

Oh, I'm sorry you want to get paid too? When????

Just for the folks who Did not go to the Gulf Coast!!!

Yeah - I like working for free!!!

Of course not everyone got [email protected]; mostly small contractors.

Did you believe the Gov't was going to stand up for the little guy!!!

just-my-two=cents

SPIKE


----------



## pmarkt (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Spike, I hear you man. It is very unfortunate that some put it all on the line sometimes for a contract like this and gets stabbed in the back by their employer, I know it happens, I have a friend owed 1.5 mil from demo work in Plaquemine Parish.

None of you guys know me and I know that makes people more reluctant. The good news is that there is some good guys and contractors out there, I like to think that I am one of those.

If the prime who I work directly for doesn't pay me, it may take me a little bit longer, BUT I PROMISE you will still get paid, even if I have to borrow money to get it done. Because you don't work for the prime, you work for me and that is who your aggreement is with.

If you can work with people you trust it makes all the difference in the world. A small example, everybody knows how much my climbers get paid, I'm not trying to negotiate a seperate pay rate with every climber and tell them not to talk about it to their co-workers. I'm an open book and I believe that is the first step in trusting somebody.

The good news is I have 4 very experienced climbers already here from TN, and PA, another one flying in Thur from NC and possibly 2 more driving in from KY tommorow! Praise the Lord!

Now I'm running out of ground guys and trucks! Haha.

Spike, I empathize with you and any and all others who have been burnt out here in this mean world, its happened to me too many times, but somehow if you continue to persevere, live the best you can, treat folks fair, etc etc etc it all seems to work out in the end.

Thanks for the post.

Mark


----------



## dontbasap (Sep 19, 2007)

*been there five times now*

The definition of insanity; repeating the same behavior and expecting a different result.


----------



## pmarkt (Sep 20, 2007)

*Thanks guys!*

Ok, Ok, Ok, thanks for the great response but for now we have ALL the climbers we can handle! Currently 6 very talented climbers are down here and we are really getting moving! Thanks for all the interest but we are at full capacity! Blessings.

Mark Taylor


----------



## Soul Assassin (Sep 22, 2007)

*K2 Rocks*



Crazy Canuck said:


> $500 per day for normal days would be good money. $500 per day for 12 hours for a contract climber = crap. Just my opinion.



Last year bought a pair of K2 "Work Stynx" telemark skis.....very niiiiiice. Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 29, 2007)

Crazy Canuck said:


> $500 per day for normal days would be good money. $500 per day for 12 hours for a contract climber = crap. Just my opinion.



I only climb 6 hours a day max. Climb 3hrs., lunch or 45 min. break, climb 3 hrs. and finish up with an hour cutting on the ground or equipment shake out or cleanup. And I have a 300 a day minimal fee.


----------

